# Christmas



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok so it seems everybody here is good at making one thing or another for Halloween, which got me thinking that Christmas is coming up. Most of my family members know that I like to dabble in wood working so everybody wants me to make them something. Does anybody else make their Christmas presents? If so what type of things do you make?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I may be doing a slot together sleigh and raindeer this year. A better place for Christmas talk is http://www.planetchristmas.com


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's another one http://christmasfanclub.com/index.php


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i joined a christmas decorating enthusist list but never got into it...I put up lots of lights though 

do a Yahoo! search and as for gifts, You could make ornaments


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lauriebeast said:


> Here's another one http://christmasfanclub.com/index.php


i'm gonna check that one out!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Christmas? Ummm...the best I can do is throw a Santa suit one one of my corpses.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I used to make cherry boxes of various shape size and decorations. Now I simply reject christmas.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Im always making gifts for Cristmas, rocking horses, boxes, wooden nuts and bolts, noahs ark sets, puzzles, ect. ect.
I save all my scrap wood from jobs I do all year long and use it to make gifts, here is a couple of this I did with scrapwood.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Ah play, those are too cool! I, too, make stuff from wood. I posted a few pics here http://christmasfanclub.com/showthread.php?t=46


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

I love the rocking horse. I had planned on making a carousel horse for my mom this year but never got around to it. 

Laurie--I like the candy cane holders. I have an idea for one similiar to that, if I make them I'll post a pic.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

In another thread I mentioned _Animatronics: A Guide to Animated Holiday Displays_ by Edwin Wise... even though he himself is mostly a haunter, his book is theme-neutral and shows basic mechanisms and formulae that can be used for anything from grave grabbers to elves in the workshop. If you'd like to wow the neighbors with your Christmas display as much as you do with Halloween, animations always take it to the next level.

He even gives examples for making some of the mechanical ones out of paper, so by just scaling down you could make very cool paper toys for the kiddies as party favors. For gifts, scale down the mechanical designs to toy sized... instead of the wiper motor, put in a little hand crank and a music box insert. Dare to be different and give a handmade traditional old-world toy instead of another damned XBox game  . The kids may not even like it but the rest of the family will think you're Mr. Cool.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

WOW LB, nice, you do great work!

Thanks tuck.

I agree Rev. I think homemade gifts are better than some xbox game, the only problem I have is the mothers want to keep the toys I give as family airlooms....lol.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Man, you guys are talented! I'm working on a couple projects right now, including making ornaments out of hot glue.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Man, you guys are talented! I'm working on a couple projects right now, including making ornaments out of hot glue.


Imagine that... you making stuff from hot glue


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay smart alek- see if you ever get that birthday stuff I promised you 2 months ago! LOL J/k


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

LOL, I was thinking the same thing BG!!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

grins big.. Ummm Sickie.. I think a lot of us were thinking like boo on that one..lol.. it's kinda a Open mouth .. insert foot.. lol.. 

I'll be a big girl.. I go all out for christmas just as much as I do Halloween. At halloween I just LOVE scaring the crap out of the tot's.. but Christmas.. I love seeing their faces light up at the lights and yard. Maybe Christmas is my way of saying thank you little kiddies for letting me scare the snot out of you  LOL..

BTW.. had to join both those christmas lists.. sigh..


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow, awesome job. Since I am a expremist in both Halloween christmas, I made this a few years back. Called it the Santa Totter. Used an old deer motor.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Lauriebeast said:


> Here's another one http://christmasfanclub.com/index.php


How interesting LB!

I just had a quick look - I recognize the majority of the members from the haunt and Halloween forums!!!!! Me thinks we're all a bunch of decorating junkies!

Is it run by the same larry who runs halloweenforum ?


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Yup it sure is.....

""Hi,

Thanks for checking out ChristmasFanClub.com!

This is Larry (from HalloweenForum.com, SinisterSpace.com and others) hoping to expand our family to Christmas!

Thanks much for being here! 
... ""


----------



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

I know christmas is not a popular topic on this site,(which is understandable since it is a halloween haunt site) but since someone else started it this time...hey...just thought I would ask if anyone had any ideas of how I could make it appear as it two snowmen where throwing a snowball at each other. The mechanics is where the problem is for me..not sure if it is possible- I know how to make the snowmen...just thinking if there is someway to tie a snowball looking thing to fishing line or something over-head and have it go back and forth - making it look like they are throwing it at each other. If that makes any sense. Anyway any ideas would be greatly appreciated - I know how good you guys are at this sort of thing (mechanics etc....) that is the only reason I am asking you guys all my other xmas question are on xmas forums. Thanks


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

lyssa-anne,
Have you posted your question on the Christmas forums? DeathTouch a.k.a. SantaPaws over on www.PlanetChristmas.com made computer controlled snowball fighting snowmen. I know you wanted something mechanical but they might be able to answer your question over there better.

BTW - I was thinking some sort of motorized pulley system with a styrofoam ball attached might work.

Back on topic.....Does anybody else make their Christmas presents? If so what type of things do you make?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I also do xmas stuff and usually make my friends a gift for our round robin. see some stuff here
xmas stuff pictures by imdiamondlilly - Photobucket
or here for more 
xmas displays pictures by imdiamondlilly - Photobucket

I also am in this forum as xmaslilly
http://christmastalk.com/


----------

